
Drinking 1% rather than 2% milk accounts for 4.5 years of less aging in adults - Merrill
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200115120634.htm
======
dsun180
This is BS-statistics. Everyone I know who drinks low-fat-milk is also the one
watching his diet and making sports daily.

The "study" didn't even connect the fat-milk to some biological behavior of
our DNA. They just counted humans and the milk they drink.

------
JohnFen
As a whole-milk drinker, I can tolerate 2%, but 1% or less is simply gross to
me. If that means that I'll take on more aging (which I really doubt), then so
be it!

------
WheelsAtLarge
So drinking 0% milk should reduce age an infinite number of years. Yea, I know
that's not how it works but I'm always suspicious of these milk studies since
you never know if there's a positive bias towards the organization that funded
it. I think all food studies are hard to trust. There's just no way to isolate
the variable you are trying to test.

------
sarcasmatwork
I always thought after a certain age humans dont need milk as we get the
vitamins from our food.

